# Problem beim booten...[SOLVED]

## _Poseidon_

Hallo,

ich hab ein Problem beim booten ich bekomm die Meldung

VFS cannot open root device "sdb4"

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic....

und das obwohl sdb4 meine root Partition ist...Er findet den Kernel auf der boot Partition ja und läd ihn auch fast komplett.

Die boot und root Partition sind beide mit reiser formatiert und dessen unterstützung ist auch im kernel fest einkompiliert sonst würde er ja nicht den kernel laden können

meine grub.conf

```
default 0

timeout 15

splashimage=(hd1,2)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.17-gentoo-r8

root (hd1,2)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/sdb4 ----->hdb4 funktioniert auch nicht...

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,1)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

meine fstab:

```

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

#zweite festplatte boot partition

/dev/sdb3              /boot           reiserfs            noauto,noatime,notail  1 2

#zweite festplatte root partition

/dev/sdb4               /               reiserfs        noatime         0 1

#zweite festplatte daten partition

/dev/sdb2               /mnt/Daten      vfat            noatime,user    0 0

#zweite festplatte swap partition

/dev/sdb1               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            nodev,nosuid,noexec,user0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec    0
```

woran könnte dieser fehler noch liegen hat jemand ne idee???

gruß und dankeLast edited by _Poseidon_ on Wed Nov 22, 2006 5:58 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Finswimmer

root (hd1,2)  ist deine Festplatte, von der gebootet werden soll?

Dann musst du hdb4 angeben. Die sd* Device werden erst nachher angelegt/verwendet.

Tobi

----------

## _Poseidon_

(hd1,2) is meine sdb3 partition also meine boot partition

mit dem befehl sage ich ja wo meine kernel liegt und das ist auf sbd3 er läd den kernel ja auch richtig also sollten die einstellungen stimmten...

das problem ist das er die sdb4 nicht booten kann also mein root filesystem obwohl die angaben stimmen...

gruß

----------

## Finswimmer

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts

Mach das mal.

Sicher, dass root=/dev/hdb4 nichts bringt?

Ich glaube in Grub gibt es keine Sd* Bezeichnungen.

----------

## _Poseidon_

das in der fstab hatte ich glatt vergessen aber es beeinflusst auch nichts...

das mit root=/dev/hdb4 funktioniert leider auch nicht...daran habe ich nicht gedacht das grub eventuell nur hd* nimmt aber der fehler bleibt der gleiche...

ich hab echt keine ahnung was das sein könnte  :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## Erich

_Poseidon_.

Was sagt.

```
lspci
```

Und hast du im Kernel den richtigen Treiber für deine Festplatte ausgewählt?

----------

## _Poseidon_

 *Erich wrote:*   

> _Poseidon_.
> 
> Was sagt.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ich werde es mal ausprobieren aber normal werden die treiber richtig geladen, denn die boot und root partition liegen auf der selben festplatte und von der boot läd er ja den kernel erfolgreich bis zum mounten der root partition...

noch andere ideen??

----------

## tuam

 *_Poseidon_ wrote:*   

> Ich werde es mal ausprobieren aber normal werden die treiber richtig geladen, denn die boot und root partition liegen auf der selben festplatte und von der boot läd er ja den kernel erfolgreich bis zum mounten der root partition...

 

Nein, Booten ist ein Henne-Ei-Problem. Es wird gelöst, indem grub oder lilo auf magische Weise den ganzen Kernel von der Platte lesen, der weiß aber da noch nichts von dieser Platte - er muss erst mal den Treiber aktivieren.

FF,

 Daniel

----------

## firefly

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> root (hd1,2)  ist deine Festplatte, von der gebootet werden soll?
> 
> Dann musst du hdb4 angeben. Die sd* Device werden erst nachher angelegt/verwendet.
> 
> Tobi

 

sd* ist bei Ihm schon richtig in der kernel-zeile von der grub.conf, da er anscheinent ne SATA/SCSI platte hat. Das grub keine sd* syntax kennt, hat nichts mit dieser zeile zu tun.

_Poseidon_: hast du den richtigen treiber für den SATA/SCSI-controller und scsi-disk-support  fest in den kernel "eingebaut"?

----------

## _Poseidon_

hab im kernel geschaut und das rein gemacht

Device Drivers

-->ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

---->Support for SATA=y

-->SCSI Device support

---->SCSI disk support=y

---->SCSI generic support=y

kernel wurde komilipiert und und in boot kopiert

aber der fehler is immer noch der gleiche...

wenn ich SATA unter suchen angebe bekomme ich mehr optionen angezeigt die aber (EXPERIMENTAL) sind doch diese sehe ich nicht...gibt es nicht noch ne option wie ich die sichbar bekomme um diese anzuschalten???

jemand ne andere idee??

gruß und danke  :Smile: 

----------

## tuam

 *make menuconfig wrote:*   

> There are two drivers for Serial ATA controllers.
> 
> The main driver, "libata", exists inside the SCSI subsystem
> 
> and supports most modern SATA controllers.
> ...

 

EDIT: Schau mal in den SCSI low-level drivers.

FF,

Daniel

----------

## Erich

 *tuam wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: Schau mal in den SCSI low-level drivers.
> 
> 

 

Da den entsprechenden Treiber für den Scsi-Controller oder S-ATA-Controller auswählen und fest in den Kernel bauen.

----------

## _Poseidon_

leider is das prob immer noch nicht behoben...

wenn ich von der cd lspci eingebe bekomme ich als interface:

IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller IDE (rev 01)

unter

Device Drivers

-->SCSI Device support 

---->SCSI low-level drivers

------> Intel/ICP (former GDT SCSI Disk Array) Raid Controller support 

hatte eine SATA option übersehn jetzt funzt es...

----------

## _Poseidon_

edit es funzt alles  :Smile:  danke nochmal an alle

----------

## Finswimmer

Endlich  :Smile:  Dann viel Spaß mit Gentoo.

Bitte noch ein [Solved] in den Titel.

Tobi

----------

## 76062563

 *_Poseidon_ wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Die boot und root Partition sind beide mit reiser formatiert und dessen unterstützung ist auch im kernel fest einkompiliert sonst würde er ja nicht den kernel laden können

 

Das stimmt so nicht. Der Kernel wird von grub in den Speicher geladen, dazu muss grub ReiserFS unterstützen und nicht der Kernel. Natürlich muss der Kernel später auch ReiserFS können, sonst könnte er nicht auf die Rootpartition zugreifen.

Du hast also schon recht damit, dass die Unterstützung fest in den Kernel muss, allerdings müsste sie nicht drin sein nur um den Kernel laden zu können.

</klugscheißmode  :Wink: >

----------

